# Happy 1st Birthday Stark!!!



## elisabeth_00117

I don't post often on this board anymore (just don't have time too) but I wanted to share this occassion with everyone.​ 
Stark turned 1 year old today!

I can't believe that my fluffy, baby boy is already on his way to adulthood - it seems like the past twelve months have flown by.

I still remember talking to my breeder about the breeding that was going to take place months before it happened and how she was excited to repeat this particular breeding. I remember going to meet some of Stark's siblings (from the 1st litter of this particular breeding) and how beautiful and amazing they were.

When it was finally time for the puppies to be born I was so excited. I remember waiting by my computer for the pictures to be sent. Knowing that one of those puppies was possibly going to be mine.

Then at 5 weeks when I was able to go and meet the puppies I remember my breeder telling me which puppy would be mine. I had wanted a small female but ended up with the largest male. I couldn't have choosen better myself - she was spot on with what puppy matched what I was looking for.

So, without further adieu; Stark.

*5 weeks old, our first meeting.









*7 weeks old, posing for a photo.









*8 weeks old, finally home!









*14-15ish weeks old, our first experience at the lake.









*10 months old, waiting to play ball.









*11 months old, in the bush hiking. Our second home.









*11 months old, waiting for the stick to be thrown!









*A few days shy of 1 year old.























































HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY STARK!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I forgot to add his "birthday photo's" so here they are. Look how pathetic he looks, poor guy must suffer for my enjoyment!


----------



## AvaLaRue

What a cutiepie. Happy Birthday Stark!


----------



## poohbearsdad

Lovely boy. Happy birthday Stark!! Chloe sends birthday kisses.


----------



## sagelfn

:wub::wub::wub: I did not see those birthday hat photos on the other board..oh the torture! poor stark 

:gsdhead::birthday::gsdsit::doggieplayball:


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Haha.. I just posted them over there too. I took them this morning before I left for work (am here working away). I thought they were hilarious! Haha..


----------



## LaRen616

Happy Birthday Stark!!


----------



## sagelfn

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Haha.. I just posted them over there too. I took them this morning before I left for work (am here working away). I thought they were hilarious! Haha..


they are, I especially love that his ears are almost as big as the hat


----------



## Ellie

Awww I love all the pics to see his growth (what an adorable puppy he was!!) and he is just beautiful now


----------



## rockhead

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, STARK!!!

Wow, I keep forgetting that they not only look alike, but they're practically littermates! I just posted Rookie's Birthday thread along with a recent video.

Nice job!


----------

